# Cube too loose, needs tightened.



## Chunk (Jun 5, 2011)

My Rubik's brand 5x5 was lubed with white lithium grease, and has become nearly uncontrollably loose. Is there any way other than cleaning it out to tighten it up? It's Rubik's brand, so it can't be tentioned with the screws.

P.S. I've been away from cubing for a while and haven't noticed the new 6.24 3x3 record. The most recent one I remember was 6.77. When did the 6.24 happen?


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 5, 2011)

At the Kubaroo Open 2011. Here

SlowMo


----------



## Chunk (Jun 5, 2011)

And again with the Lubix Elite. I think Feliks is truly a speedsolving robot created by Donovan to promote his product.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 5, 2011)

Chunk said:


> And again with the Lubix Elite. I think Feliks is truly a speedsolving robot created by Donovan to promote his product.


 
Wasn't it an Ultimate?


----------



## Chunk (Jun 5, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> Wasn't it an Ultimate?


 
Maybe, I didn't look very closely. I guess this thread has been reverted to the subject of the OP's P.S.


----------



## Vinny (Jun 5, 2011)

Chunk said:


> Maybe, I didn't look very closely. I guess this thread has been reverted to the subject of the OP's P.S.


 
That's because you can't tighten a Rubik's 5x5 since it has rivets. Even if you were to modify the cube to be adjustable, it wouldn't be worth it when you can get a decent KO 5x5 for just over $10.

And yes, Feliks was using an Ultimate. You can see the logo is orange, not blue.


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 5, 2011)

why do you have a rubik's 5x5?

if i were you i would save money for a v-cube 5 or an eastsheen 5x5 if you don't care for corner cutting

if you still want your rubik's 5x5, wait and go to youtube and subscribe to memyselfandpi and he will soon make a tutorial on how to make a rubik's 5x5 ajustable so you can tighten your 5x5.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 5, 2011)

aminayuko said:


> why do you have a rubik's 5x5?
> 
> if i were you i would save money for a v-cube 5 or an eastsheen 5x5 if you don't care for corner cutting
> 
> if you still want your rubik's 5x5, wait and go to youtube and subscribe to memyselfandpi and he will soon make a tutorial on how to make a rubik's 5x5 ajustable so you can tighten your 5x5.



Why would you get an eastsheen?!!?!?!?

Save money for the v-cube 5 or even a maru 5x5. There're both good but maru is pretty uncomfortable... and v-cube 5 needs modding and a lot of lube and breaking in


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 5, 2011)

> Why would you get an eastsheen?!!?!?!?
> 
> Save money for the v-cube 5 or even a maru 5x5. There're both good but maru is pretty uncomfortable... and v-cube 5 needs modding and a lot of lube and breaking in


You've tried a Maru? Who's?


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 6, 2011)

at least the eastsheen is ajustable, more stable, and is smooth. the rubik's 5x5 just has rivets


----------

